
Al Qaeda gets serious about mobile and encryption - antimora
http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/01/al-qaeda-gets-serious-about-mobile-and-encryption-reportedly-thanks-to-snowden/
======
jjgreen
Ugh, NSA apologism.

